# Bugs With the App



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

What constant "bugs" are you experiecing with Uber's and Lyft's, driver app? The latest Uber update has been rife with bugs for me! 😡


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

It's not bugs that bug me, but uncivilized app users. 

Yesterday, I got a delivery to 18x3 E 14 mile Road, I drove according to the in-app Google map. only to find there is no 1803 where the destination pin was set at. Looked across the street, it was in another numbering system(apparently out of current city border). Checked the street signs, so it was determined the maps display was erroneous. It guided users to the 18x3 W 14 mile road. 

Thought it was easy fix, phone rang, the customer kept saying she was in the back of the bldg, where had I been to? Asker her if the address was on the east or west side of Woodward, she has no idea where she is, just in the back of the parking lot of 18x3. 

Told her to relax, if she has no idea where or which side of Woodward is, she can't help me, I will figure out on my own with other GPS tools. Then the nosy message showed up on the screen asking "Do you need help on this delivery? we're here to help you." (note, I've never used this feature and have no idea what help they offer besides waste your time to look up more canned message or links.)

Enter 18x3 e 14 mile Rd, into search field, found it on the other map app(one mile away to the east), Drove over there, there is 18x5, but no 18x3. Search again, there is 18x3 E 14 mile under Birminham, not Royal Oaks, Drove there, found it was a back lot or front door of a church kind bldg. There was a young blonde standing there. Gladly handed over the drink. She said that's not her order. So I looked at the label again, Oh, my goodness, it's was Olivia's, not Kxxxxx. Gave her the sandwich she ordered and worked on to find Olivia's address.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> It's not bugs that bug me, but uncivilized app users.
> 
> Yesterday, I got a delivery to 18x3 E 14 mile Road, I drove according to the in-app Google map. only to find there is no 1803 where the destination pin was set at. Looked across the street, it was in another numbering system(apparently out of current city border). Checked the street signs, so it was determined the maps display was erroneous. It guided users to the 18x3 W 14 mile road.
> 
> ...


Best to stick to 8 mile road so if you can't find the person just ask them what "strip joint" they're next to.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> What constant "bugs" are you experiecing with Uber's and Lyft's, driver app? The latest Uber update has been rife with bugs for me! &#128545;


They've added _new_ bugs? That's unfortunate. I just updated the app.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

*MESSAGE TO UBER DRIVERS REGARDING NEW "BUGS" IN THE NEW VERSION OF THE DRIVER APP.*

_Last year a survey was collected from our valued driver partners. As part of the survey we gave plenty of opportunity for drivers to provide input and insight into driving for Uber. We value your input so much that we respond to most of the things you want to see. Since we don't actually read your input, as you understand we are very busy, we scan your input thru our word processing software and the AI picked up on a common phrase of "Bugs in the App". You asked for it and we listened! Since this was mentioned so much it was clear that drivers wanted to see more "Bugs in the App"! We are doing our best to enhance the driving experience based on your input. With this lates update to the Driver App we made sure we added more "Bugs in the App" as you requested.

Thanks for your very valued partnership and useful input._

Dara


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Third world trash.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

From time to time I see stuff too.

It's to be expected though, because we are all still their beta testers a decade later.


----------



## Jat1285 (Feb 19, 2020)

Too many bugs to count....

not being able to see info on multi stop Uber eat trips. Not able to see rides in your queue. Not able to “stop accepting new rides” if you are in a ride.. Loss of audio from the iPhone resulting in the need to wear a headset. Pix of food deliver works 1/2 the time (no good in areas of low quality phone signal). 

I could go on and on.... simple testing from Uber could clean up every error. But I don’t think they know how to test the app.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

My in-app messaging system on Lyft is not working. Every time I message them, it just disappears. Like it never happened. No response and no Trace🤷‍♀️


----------



## That Guy in Tampa (Jan 16, 2017)

Destination mode and arrival time not working at all. I now go offline to try to get to my destination on time. (UBER)


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

1. The initial map when it shows a piclup / drop off is no longer working 
2. the app GPS is junk 
3. It brings you to the wrong address (same as above)
4. The photo takes forever to load sometimes "this will take just a moment" turns out to be forever
5. Sometimes the app crashes 
6. Sometimes it won;t let you take the photo cause the take photo button gets al lweird and distorted 
7. Its supposed to let you leave a message but sometimes it just autopmatically closes the delivery 


The app itself if it didn;t have these bugs 9which happen a lot and frequently) WOULD be the best app honestly.


----------



## That Guy in Tampa (Jan 16, 2017)

Also, I have noticed some street names are wrong.. Can't explain that one.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

That Guy in Tampa said:


> Also, I have noticed some street names are wrong.. Can't explain that one.


that too lol


----------

